
Show HN: Maître – Viral waiting list - Manu66
https://maitreapp.co/?utm_source=hacker-news&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=Outbound
======
Gys
'OK, here's the timeline, no joke. Tuesday I signed up for the widget.
Wednesday we installed it and customized its look (this took maybe 10
minutes). Thursday we launched the page and told our 800 Kickstarter backers.
By Monday the virality had taken over and we had 15,000 sign-ups. Best $50 I
ever spent on marketing.'

So, why would this benefit a Kickstarter ? The person already made a choice
for participation and has to wait months (in general) before the award will
arrive.

~~~
Manu66
Hey Gys, from our experience Maître benefits Kickstarter campaigns when they
are over. The reason is very simple: usually after a campaign is over all the
hype goes away. How can you capitalise from the small community you have
created and get the next 1, 2, 5K customers.

Here's where Maître comes really handy.You know that your backers like your
product (they backed it!). You can do a competition using Maître whereby the
people who invite most people get a reward (eg: a free product or whatever).

When Whistco has done exactly this, the results have been over the chart :)

------
mpatobin
I had to stop reading it. On mobile the text is moving up and down because of
the animation resizing its element.

~~~
Manu66
Yep, sorry for that. We are fixing it :)

------
adeel4
We use it and love it.

~~~
Manu66
Thanks!

